# My Mom Needs Your Prayers



## jttheclockman (Dec 21, 2015)

Last Saturday I had to take my Mom to the hospital for a broken hip. She just turned 92 at the end of Nov. The hip bone broke basically from being so fragile and not from a true fall. Ever since, she has had one complication after another and they keep piling on. On 2 occasions already I thought I lost her. But she keeps fighting as she always did throughout her life. This has been a roller coaster ride  from day one. They treat one thing but it affects other things. The pain is unbearable and I just wish I can trade places with her so badly. With the effects of dimentia on top of it all she does not understand. 

What hurts so much is she trusts me so much and she keeps saying for me to stay with her. I have always been there for her and always will but this is something I can not fix. I have been praying so hard and will continue. When I lost my Dad 9 years ago I told him I would watch after Mom with all my heart and i have done that. This is tearing my heart out. Her buddy as she calls me can not help her.

I have seen the power of prayer work here so I turn to you to say a little prayer for my Mom in this time of need. Thank you all.


----------



## Ligget (Dec 21, 2015)

Prayers sent my friend!


----------



## Monty (Dec 21, 2015)

Will keep her and you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Argo13 (Dec 21, 2015)

Praying for her!


----------



## CREID (Dec 21, 2015)

Prayers for your Mom.

Curt


----------



## Edgar (Dec 21, 2015)

You and your mom are in our prayers, John.


----------



## thebillofwrites (Dec 22, 2015)

John,

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your Mom. 
God Bless.

Bill


----------



## Jack Parker (Dec 22, 2015)

Prayers for you and your Mom, John.


----------



## CaptG (Dec 22, 2015)

Prayers are with you John.    Call if I can do anything.


----------



## Lucky2 (Dec 22, 2015)

John, I know what your going through, prayers are on their way.
Len


----------



## skiprat (Dec 22, 2015)

Very best wishes from me too John.


----------



## Woodnick43 (Dec 22, 2015)

John, the very best of wishes for you and your Mother, you both are in my thoughts.


----------



## jsolie (Dec 22, 2015)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Sataro (Dec 22, 2015)

Your mom & you are in our prayers John...


----------



## Cwalker935 (Dec 22, 2015)

Prayers sent.


----------



## keithbyrd (Dec 22, 2015)

Just prayed for your mom and you.  
Philippians 4:6-7 6*do not be anxious about anything, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God. 7*And the peace of God, which surpasses all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 22, 2015)

I'll do that.


----------



## southernclay (Dec 22, 2015)

Prayers sent John


----------



## rrfd4 (Dec 22, 2015)

Prayers for the both of you.


----------



## mark james (Dec 22, 2015)

You and your Mom are in my thoughts JT!


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 22, 2015)

Very sorry to see this John. She and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## fastgast (Dec 22, 2015)

Sorry to hear that, prayers for her and the family


----------



## tbroye (Dec 22, 2015)

John

Thoughts a prayers for you mom, you and your family during this trying time.


----------



## LouCee (Dec 22, 2015)

Your Mom and you are in my thoughts.


----------



## TonyL (Dec 22, 2015)

Prayers sent daily.


----------



## oneleggimp (Dec 22, 2015)

Prayers for your Mom and for her Doctors and Nurses.


----------



## triw51 (Dec 22, 2015)

Will be praying for her and the family


----------



## DigBaddy72 (Dec 22, 2015)

Praying for your mom.


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 22, 2015)

I have prayed for you and your Mom.


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 22, 2015)

Saying prayers for your MOM.  Sending good thoughts to you.  Take it easy on yourself........somketimes all you can do is sit on the sidelines and hold their hands.   That alone will be a comfort to her.


----------



## Tom T (Dec 22, 2015)

John,
Praying for your Mom, hoping for the best.  You are very faithful, praying for you as well.


----------



## OZturner (Dec 22, 2015)

John. Our thoughts and prayers are with your Mum.
Regards
Brian.


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 22, 2015)

Praying for you and your mom John.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 22, 2015)

Just got home from the hospital today which included more bad news and more complications. But I do have faith and do know that this many people are praying for her that gives me hope.

I want to thank each and everyone of you from the bottom of my heart. Mom is still fighting.


----------



## tomtedesco (Dec 23, 2015)

Your family is in our prayers.  Don't beat yourself up over the things you cannot control.  I am sure your dad is proud of what you have done for your mother and knows you are doing everything in your power to help.


----------



## AndyUK (Dec 23, 2015)

Thoughts with you and your mom John - tough times for you both


----------



## tjseagrove (Dec 23, 2015)

Will pray and for you to hold it together for your mom...
30


----------



## avbill (Dec 23, 2015)

John,  Maybe the strength of the Lord be with you at this time, to heal,  to guide, and to comfort.


----------



## BJohn (Dec 23, 2015)

John your mom is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 31, 2015)

Just an update on my Mom. Got home from the hospital after being there 2 days straight because I got a call late at night that my Mom was having difficulties and it was possible she would pass. She is still fighting but not doing well. We as a family had to make an agonizing decision yesterday and put her in Hospice. She is in too much pain and we can not keep having her go through procedures that are not working. Her quality of life will never be the same. It breaks my heart when I see her and how she smiles at me tells me Thank You every day. I keep telling her it is me who should be thanking her. Oh this is so so tough. 

Thank you all for the prayers. She is in God's hands now.


----------



## mark james (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi John:  My thoughts and prayers are with you, your family and your mother.  As a local Hospice volunteer (12 hr vigil), I will say that as hard as this decision was, many families should consider Hospice as an option, and they do not.  

We try so hard to do "the right thing" for our loved ones, that it is a terribly hard decision, and no one can really appreciate how difficult it is unless faced with this yourself.

From my experience, the Hospice staff are wonderful and your Mom will be more comfortable.

Again, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Dec 31, 2015)

I will pray for you and your Mom..


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 31, 2015)

She and your family will remain in my prayers.


----------



## jeff3285 (Dec 31, 2015)

john my prayers are with you,,i lost my mom years ago and she was the best friend I ever had,,everyone called me a mamas boy and I was proud I was,,,trust me,,,god is looking over you right now in your hours of need and you will not go unrewarded in gods eyes,,i cant expain the reasoning of it,,but I do know if you reach your hand out to jesus Christ he will comfort you in your hours of need,,,,he is never wrong,,,stand tough in the lords name,,,im praying for you,,,,take care,,


----------



## skiprat (Dec 31, 2015)

I wish I had something meaningful to say that would help but having been in such a similar place, I know this is a very difficult time for you, your family and of course your Mom.
Hang in there John.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 1, 2016)

mark james said:


> Hi John:  My thoughts and prayers are with you, your family and your mother.  As a local Hospice volunteer (12 hr vigil), I will say that as hard as this decision was, many families should consider Hospice as an option, and they do not.
> 
> We try so hard to do "the right thing" for our loved ones, that it is a terribly hard decision, and no one can really appreciate how difficult it is unless faced with this yourself.
> 
> ...



Mark

Thanks for the kind words and I give you tremendous appreciation of your work. The staff where Mom is are wonderful and Mom looks comfortable and peaceful. I had said my goodbyes about 4 or 5 times already when we thought the time was there that she would be called by the Lord. But everyday and every hour with her just tears the heart out of me. She doesn't see me any more but hopefully she hears me. Agonizing it is and making such a decision is truely difficult.

Never known a single day or hour without my Mom. 

Thank you all for the prayers. Everyone take care and treasure your loved ones.


----------



## jscola (Jan 1, 2016)

praying for you both


----------



## Lenny (Jan 1, 2016)

John, so very sorry to hear this difficult news. I never had the opportunity to have a final two way conversation with my dad when he passed. I believe she does hear you and finds great comfort in your being there. You will both be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 1, 2016)

John, your reply to Mark reminded me. 
In my Mom's last few hours, I knew she could not speak or see me. But I was holding her hand when I told her I loved her, and I know she gave my hand a gentle squeeze in return. 
Hold her hand and talk to her. Tell her about the best day you can remember when you were with her


----------



## ladycop322 (Jan 1, 2016)

I hope you recovers soon!  Prayers for your mom and the family!


----------



## plantman (Jan 1, 2016)

John; You have my prayers and thoughts !!!!  Both Bonnie and I have lost our parents, and we know how hard it is to stand by and see a loved one go through pain and not be able to do or say anything that will help. If she can't see you or maybe hear you, just hold her hand and she will know you are still there for her.   Jim   S


----------



## TonyL (Jan 2, 2016)

Added your mom to my prayer list.


----------



## wob50 (Jan 2, 2016)

Sending my prayers to you and your mom....


----------



## fastgast (Jan 2, 2016)

Prayers for your family in this difficult time.


----------



## tbroye (Jan 2, 2016)

Having gone through this with my mother over new years 99/2000 I know what you going through. It is hard to let go but God will take of you and your mom.  My Thoughts and Prayers are with you, your mom and your family during the difficult time.  

God Bless


----------

